# Plotts soda bottle



## shunyadragon (Jun 29, 2018)

Found a new odd soda bottle - PLOTTS Randolph Bottling Co.

It is clear 6 oz. with square sides.


----------



## shunyadragon (Jun 29, 2018)

The bottle has - 143 LGW around base. 

What a name! PLOTTS! I believe it doomed the product.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 29, 2018)

Do you have a picture?  I imagine Plotts was the name of the bottler, rather than the brand.  Or maybe the brand named after the bottler.

Speaking of some eyebrow-raising names...


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 29, 2018)

Try this business name:


----------



## shunyadragon (Jun 29, 2018)

I will send a picture when I get it cleaned, but for clarification.

PLOTTS is in big letters across the shoulder at an angle. RANDOLPH BOTTLING COMPANY is in smaller print around the base.


----------



## shunyadragon (Jun 30, 2018)

Picture of PLOTTS bottle:


----------



## bottle-bud (Jun 30, 2018)

Love them square bottles, after its cleaned up, it'll look good on any collectors shelf!


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 30, 2018)

nice one.


----------



## shunyadragon (Jun 30, 2018)

Does anyone know about the PLOTTS soft drink? My current guess is short lived soft drink from the 1940's, but maybe late 30's or early 50's.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 1, 2018)

did you dig it in north Carolina ? cheche around the other towns near you ,like business directories in liberty.


----------



## shunyadragon (Jul 1, 2018)

sunrunner said:


> did you dig it in north Carolina ? cheche around the other towns near you ,like business directories in liberty.



It was found in Orange County NC near Mebane, NC. I will check around.


----------



## Bark (Jul 4, 2018)

Neat.  I remember seeing a PLOTT beer bottle before but never a PLOTTS bottle.


----------



## shunyadragon (Jul 4, 2018)

Bark said:


> Neat.  I remember seeing a PLOTT beer bottle before but never a PLOTTS bottle.



It must have been a short lived production of both beer and soda. Was the PLOTT Beer dated?


----------



## DiggginSince'71 (Jul 4, 2018)

LGC is probably Lydsboro Glass Works that operated in Lyndboro NH off and on from the 1870's to early 1900's.  They put out hundreds of named bottles you would recognize.


----------



## shunyadragon (Jul 4, 2018)

DiggginSince'71 said:


> LGC is probably Lydsboro Glass Works that operated in Lyndboro NH off and on from the 1870's to early 1900's.  They put out hundreds of named bottles you would recognize.



Actually the letters are 143 LGW, which is likely Lauren's Bottling Works in Lauren, South Carolina. It is not certain, but from the website the number 143 or I43 indicates bottles produced in 1943. The following website gives a good history of the Laurens Bottling Works;

https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/LaurensGW.pdf


----------



## FamilyHistorian (Jul 26, 2019)

If you ever come across another Plott bottle, please let me know. I am interested - family surname. The Plott hound is the state dog of North Carolina. I just bought this bottle, which was recently listed on eBay. Thanks.


----------

